# letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung



## eddy1 (15 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe gestern ein E-Mail „Letzte Mahnung“ auch am 14.01.2008 erhalten. Mit 3 Seiten Anhang: Rechnung aus 2007 , Mahnung aus 2007 und letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung mit Datum 27.12.2007; Gesamtbetrag einschliesslich Mahngebühren 2 mal 7,50 Euro = 29,998799999999999 Euro. Ich habe diese besagte Lizenz nie erworben noch habe ich zuvor weder eine Rechnung noch eine Mahnung erhalten. Die Frechheiten die sich dieser Herr [...] erlaubt, sind einfach unverschämt. Ein seriöser Geschäftspartner verhält sich anders. Deshalb sollten alle die diese E-Mail erhalten haben, die kompletten Unterlagen mit kurzer Darstellung des Sachverhaltes an die folgenden Adressen senden: Staatsanwaltschaft Fulda, Am Rosengarten 4, 36037 Fulda Tel.: 0661 / 924 – 02, Fax: 0661 / 924 - 26 90 Industrie- und Handelskammer, Heinrichstraße 8, 36037 Fulda Telefon: 0661 284-0, Fax: 0661 284-44 Verbraucherzentrale Beratungsstelle Fulda, Karlstr. 2, 36037 Fulda Tel.: 0 661 / 7 74 53, Fax: 0 661 / 24 22 16 Zweites Deutsches Fernsehen, Redaktion WISO, 55100 Mainz Tel.: 06131/70-1, Fax: 06131/70-2157 Diese Stellen werden sich bestimmt für Herrn [...] interessieren.

letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung

sicher ist Ihnen entgangen die Rechnung(en)/Mahnung(en) zu begleichen. Wir fordern Sie hiermit letztmalig auf, den Rechnungsbetrag auf das unten genannte Konto zu ueberweisen. Sollten Sie die Zahlung inzwischen geleistet haben, prüfen Sie bitte, ob Sie als Verwendungszweck entweder Kundennummer oder Rechnungsnummer angegeben haben und betrachten Sie bitte die Mahnung als gegenstandslos. In der Anlage finden Sie Kopien aller bis heute an Sie gegangenen Mahnung/Rechnung im pdf-Format zum Ausdruck für Ihre Unterlagen

Sachsmarketing

weitere Infos finden Sie unter:
<http://www.grundrissmaker.de>
<http://www.sachsmarketing.de>
<http://immobilien.sachsmarketing.de/PWanfrage.php>

_Bankdaten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung*



eddy1 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese besagte Lizenz nie erworben noch habe ich zuvor weder eine Rechnung noch eine Mahnung erhalten.


Du kommst mit etwas wenig Information rüber. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann wird dir eine Forderung offeriert, für die du keine Leistung bezogen hast. Das Projekt Sachsmarketing  habe ich mir eben mal angeguckt. Das hebt sich doch deutlich von den hier gern diskutierten Abzockseiten der Nutzlosbranche ab.
Jetzt gehe ich mal davon aus, dass diese letzte Mahnung per Briefpost kam. Dass du bislang keine Rechnung oder Mahnung erhalten hattest könnte daran liegen, dass die per eMail versendet wurden und zwar an eine Adresse, die nicht deine ist oder dass die im Spamfilter des Providers hängen geblieben sind.
Also, ohne den Sachverhalt zu kennen, sehe ich es als etwas abwegig von 





eddy1 schrieb:


> Frechheit


zu schreiben. Es besteht doch durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass irgendein bislang unbekannter Internetnutzer die Leistung bezogen hat, bei der Bestellung aber deine Daten angab - ein durchaus gängiges Problem aber das des Anbieters, da der den Nachweis zu führen hat, mit wem er welchen Vertrag über was hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das hebt sich doch deutlich von den hier gern diskutierten Abzockseiten der Nutzlosbranche ab.


Hast wohl vergessen zu googeln. Das liest sich schon etwas  anders 

Eine pompöse Seite ist nicht automatisch ein Seriositätskriterium


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Hast wohl vergessen zu googeln. Das liest sich schon etwas  anders


Hielt ich nicht für notwendig, da der Eingangsposter angibt, den Content nicht genutzt zu haben. Anders liest sich die Problematik übrigens auch > HIER <, da behaupten die Rechnungsempfänger z. B., dass sie eine Freeware downgeloadet und genutzt hatten, für die später eine Gebühr aufgestellt wurde.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung*



Reducal schrieb:


> Hielt ich nicht für notwendig,


Halte ich immer für notwendig, vor allem bei noch nicht bekannten/behandelten  Themen

Es gibt mehr als eine Methode sich ungerechtfertigt zu bereichern...


----------



## slartibartfast (24 Januar 2008)

*Sachsmarketing*

Ich habe eine Rechnung erhalten der Firma Sachsmarketing for ein Produkt mit dem Namen Grundrismaker. Dises habe ich nach Aussagen der Firma vor ewiger Zeit als heruntergeladen. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war es aber nachweisbar Freeware ausserdem ist die beigefügte Rechnugsadresse nur eine eMail adresse und sonst nichts. Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung mit denen. Persönlich halte ich das für *[...]*, würde aber gerne noch ander Meinungen hören.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung*

Grundrissmaker.de - auf der Seite stand eindeutig "freeware", bis es (im Oktober 2006?) geändert wurde. Unten als Anhang ein screenshot  für Leute mit Erinnerungslücken 

Im Quelltext der (aktuellen!) Seite steht ("Seitentitel")
_Grundrisse zeichnen Freeware_
(Grüße an Sachsmarketing: Mal ändern, bei Gelegenheit. "freeware" im Seitentitel macht sich nicht gut, wenn man - wie man lesen kann, wenn man des Lesens mächtig klar im Vorteil ist - die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung belegen zu wollen gedenkt, weil ja, wohl, der Zahlunsgbetrag ach-so-deutlich dasteht und ach-so-schön "Vertragsinhalt" wird.


			
				Strafverteidiger schrieb:
			
		

> freeware, Herr D*, zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass sie umsonst ist, das sollte man auch bei Sachs Marketing wissen.


 Da wird der Richter mehr Mühe haben, ernst zu bleiben, als die richtige Entscheidung zu finden...

In einem älteren, aber noch abrufbaren Artikel, wird das Programm auch noch als freeware bezeichnet (FAZ). Aber ich will hier nichts wiederholen, was anderswo schon steht. Google.  
Alternativen wie "arbeiten" zur Geldbeschaffung in Erwägung zu ziehen wird an dieser Stelle mal wieder dringendst empfohlen.


----------

